# Computerized NREMT



## ermeister911 (Oct 31, 2005)

I would like to know what everyone thinks about NREMT going computerized......From what I have been told it will be like how nursing students take their exam.....I am for it      Anyone else?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 31, 2005)

Same answer for computerized EMS classes.. Bad idea. Where do you get the hands on work? Can't treat your patient on a computer.


----------



## VinBin (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Oct 31 2005, 11:49 PM
> *Same answer for computerized EMS classes.. Bad idea. Where do you get the hands on work? Can't treat your patient on a computer.*


 :huh: I dont see the comparison between an EMT course taken online(on a computer) vs. taking just the NREMT test on a computer...For an EMT course it is vital that there is interaction and practice in real situation, but I think the computerization of the National Registry Test is a good idea, faster, more accurate scores are the benefits, and I don't see any huge diadvantages to taking it on the computer...maybe I'm missing something??


----------



## ResTech (Nov 1, 2005)

Distance education is a good thing and taking a computerized exam is a good thing. Why do you need hands on experience when reviewing cardiac emergencies or pharmacology online? Thatz why it is called continuing education and not foundational educaiton. If your taking con-ed then you should already have the foundation for the psychomotor skills through initial classroom and clinical experience. Just my opinion.


----------



## ermeister911 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ladies and Gents, 

I would like to clarify that NREMT will be going to computerized TESTING. NOt computerized classes.   I am sorry for the confusion.   I agree that you need hands on experience.   You can teach someone until you are blue in the face and they still will not understand it.   Therefore that is where the hands on experience comes into play.   Any questions let me know


----------



## Jon (Nov 2, 2005)

Wow! I miss everything.

THe upside? You can test locally, and it should be much easier to schedule a test. The downside? 
They've got to come up with a load of more questions before they do that.


Jon


----------



## namaste1967 (Nov 3, 2005)

I think it's a good idea...........


----------

